# Port mulgrave tunnel



## shinyduck (May 4, 2011)

The mine opened in 1858 and closed in 1881 , the mine ran under the sea as far as staithes . When the grinkle mine opened the tunnel was extended to meet up with it so the stone from grinkle could be easily transported to port . The harbour was destroyed during WW2 so the baddies couldn’t land and take over Whitby . I would warn anyone going in that after the 4th roof collapse the air quality is really crap (headache panting for breath bad)






That’ll be the entrance then .










The last look at fresh air .





The first roof collapse . 





We picked right , it looked less dodgy . 





We went straight on .





I cant remember the order of collapses after this . We did 4 and then spent an hour lying on our backs sucking in oxygen .





























I always like a good nail shot .





Collapsed . 

Cheers


----------

